# Sham on Westboro



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

The same thing is taking place in our small piece of heaven right now! I can not believe this.
http://www.ihatethemedia.com/a-simple-way-to-stop-westboro-baptist-church-funeral-protesters


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't understand how they can justify causing that kind of pain to the hero's family...If you want to protest the war...... protest the freaking war, not some poor soldiers funeral. How in Gods name will protesting a funeral stop the goobermint from sending more soldiers to the war zone ? Answer me that, one of you disgraceful pieces of excrement !


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

They went to our schools yesterday and handed out fliers to our kids!!! Or pour innocent kids!!! I saw a kids that one of the protesters had with them today holding a sign that said " you deserve to die"!!!! WTF!!!!!!!!!!!! I know it wasnt any one of ours. I can not believe they would drag there children into this!! Its sick!!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

On a happier side of things!!
http://www.houstonherald.com/news/area-honors-fallen-soldier-beginning-today/article_51c2a00c-84b4-11e1-9f11-0019bb2963f4.html


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

People who would show that lack of respect for another human beings family at the worst time of their lives? That surprises me not one iota.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sick minded low life basteges is putting it mildly. On a very positive note they were stopped in Mississippi and people in Texas won't put up with their s%$^ either. Here we have bikers who attend all military funerals called Freedom Riders who take those individuals out of the picture who like to protest. Karma is a b$%%^ and will come back to bite them in the rear. Thanks for the heads up Corey and protect your kids accordingly ! If you want help let me know and I'll come down, Haven't beat the crap outta anybody in awhile...LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I say we buy them all tickets to Afghanistan, so they can protest there too ! I wonder how they would feel if their spouse or child died and people showed up to harass them.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

I wonder what tommorow is going to bring!! There some crazy sum b^%$es around here!!


----------

